# هاااام جدا لكل مهندسى غير البترول للعمل فى مجال البترول



## ahmedbazoka (29 أغسطس 2010)

_*بالنسبة لكل المهندسين الذين يرغبون سواء فى العمل فى مجال البترول او تحضير دراسات عليا فى مجال البترول
اعلان كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة عن دبلومة للبترول تحت مسمى (الدراسات التأهيلية للبترول لغير مهندسى البترول) معتمدة من وزارة التعليم العالى و المجلس الاعلى للجامعات.:75:
:28: بنظام الساعات المعتمدة والتى لايشتط فيها التفرغ التام ,مدة الدراسة سنة واحدة فقط
بشرط تقدم خمسة افراد على الاقل......
وانا عارف 3 بى يرغبون فى عمل هذه الدبلومة فعلى من يرغب للانضمام الينا ياريت يبدى رغبته فى هذا الموضوع 
:28: الموعد النهائى للتقديم 19/9/2010,عايزين نلحق يا شباب ياريت نلاقى حد بجد:11:

م/أحمد إبراهيم عبدالله:77:
خريج مناجم القاهرة 2009
*_


----------



## كريم6230 (31 أغسطس 2010)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى هندسة بورسعيد 2010 و مهتم بمعرفة معلومات اكثر عن الدبلومة و طبيعة المواد بها


----------



## mooody2 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

mmken 7adretak teb3atly emailak 7tta law fe resala 5asa


----------

